
If you became the last person on Earth, what would you do? Realistically. - kareemm
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/b7zny/if_you_became_the_last_person_on_earth_what_would/c0lf7ed
======
TrevorJ
I think realistically I would be operating under the hope that I was not the
last human alive and I would focus on finding another survivor. That hope,
realistic or not would probably keep me moving forward.

~~~
dandrews
What you mustn't do is set a fire, shoot off flares, try to attract attention
to yourself. If there are any humans out there they may be predators, and you
don't want to give away your position without knowing theirs. Think
defensively! You'll necessarily search in stealth mode. Of course, the others
(presuming they exist) are likely doing the same thing, deliberately being
hard to find. You'll only find someone if one of you becomes careless or
complacent.

~~~
shabble
From _Tunnel in the Sky_: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnel_in_the_Sky>

"Send up a smoke signal."

"We've discussed that We don't want just anybody and we don't want to
advertise where we live. We want people who will strengthen the team."

"That is what the engineers call a self-defeating criterion. The superior
woodsman you want is just the laddy you will never find by hunting for him. He
may find you, as you go tramping noisily through the brush, kicking rocks and
stepping on twigs and scaring the birds. He may shadow you to see what you are
up to. But you won't find him."

------
azharcs
I had recently seen an Amazing Documentary called "Life After People", I would
recommend it to anyone interested in knowing what would happen to Earth
without humans. <http://www.history.com/shows/life-after-people>

------
ecaron
Can someone please do an analysis on how long the internet would stay up?
That'd be the difference between surviving comfortably and discovering my
inner-Hobo.

------
ecaron
If anyone likes this topic, you should read Earth Abides
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Abides>). From Wikipedia: It tells the
story of the fall of civilization from deadly disease and its rebirth.
Beginning in the United States in the 1940s, it deals with Isherwood (Ish)
Williams, Emma, and the community they founded. The survivors live off the
remains of the old world, while learning to adapt to the new. Along the way
they are forced to make tough decisions and choose what kind of civilization
they will rebuild.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
second. earth abides is in contention for greatest post-apocalyptic ever.

------
whyenot
I'd do lots of exploring, maybe hike back and forth across the country the way
early explorers did 150-200 years ago, but realistically? There would be
nobody to talk to, nobody to share your thoughts and experiences with. It
sounds like an absolutely terrible existence. Then there is the problem of no
doctors or dentists... a broken bone, or a bad tooth, and you would be in
agony. It would not be a fun world to grow old in. Realistically, I think I'd
soldier on, but after a few years, I'd probably say goodbye, and take my own
life.

------
jarsj
I had this dream once and I was spending all my time buying important books on
kindle while Amazon was still live.

~~~
zandorg
When they set up a webserver on the moon, accessible via radio, you'll be able
to browse the Library of Congress after civilisation collapses, and charge
your Kindle from a bicycle.

------
tptacek
I'm not sure why bacon is so important. We're not going to run out of pigs,
boars, smoke, or salt; among the applications of pig meat, bacon is one of the
easier and more useful (it's pre-preserved).

~~~
TeHCrAzY
It's a common meme on reddit.

------
hkuo
No one has yet brought up the idea on reddit that humans are not the only
mehtod of companionship. Consider pets. Even nowadays, there are loners and
hermits that live happily surrounded by cats or dogs, with no need nor desire
of human contact. I think I could do just fine amassing a family of lovable
dogs to travel with as well as offer me protection from other dangerous
animals.

------
shabble
I wonder how much longer frozen food would last if you could plunder some of
the -60 freezers common in bio labs.

I'm often amused that the one good university cafeteria in smack in the middle
of one of the biology building, and the corridor is lined with freezers
alternating between -60 microbial storage and "Food Freezer. Do not use for
sample storage!"

~~~
roundsquare
Just a heads up, we don't all go to the same university as you do. What in the
world are you talking about?

------
cglee
I'd go try to find my family. Then to Vegas, b/c supposedly the Hover dam will
continue operating for several years automatically. The Southwest is also not
prone to any natural disasters or harsh winters or large predators. The major
problem would be finding shelter from the heat, but if I'm the last person
around there should be plenty of bottled water.

------
petesalty
Find a generator, some beer, and some snacks and finally try to get through
all those video games I don't have time for now. Oh, and get a shotgun just in
case the rest of you come back as zombies.

This is a quick fun read ttp://www.worldwithoutus.com/did_you_know.html

------
ComputerGuru
I think, realistically, suicide would be the most likely result.

Not that I believe in it.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
How does one believe or not believe in Suicide? It's a quite steady fact that
it is possible, and somewhat prevalent. Do you mean that you don't personally
agree with the concept of suicide?

------
davidw
Err... "realistically" ?! Fly to a new planet and become a superhero there.

------
keshet
Finally reply to all the comments. And I would have the last word. Ha.

------
jarin
Try to build as many long-lasting monuments as possible to inform the future
starfish-based civilization of our achievements.

